# Fully CHEETAH King Artus, ROHLOFF Speedhub 500/14, FOX Talas RLC, DT Swiss HVR 200



## subdermal (6. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150809445378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Cross Country-/Marathon-Fully CHEETAH King Artus mit FOX, DT Swiss und ROHLOFF Speedhub

Zum Verkauf steht ein gebrauchtes vollgefedertes Mountainbike des schwäbischen Herstellers Cheetah in Größe M (47cm). Das King Artus ist als Cross Country-/Marathonbike mit SPV-Fahrwerk ausgelegt. Rahmen und Hinterbau bestehen aus wärmebehandeltem 7020er Aluminium. Der mehrgelenkige Hinterbau liefert 100mm Federweg an einem DT Swiss HVR 200. Vorne federt eine FOX Talas RLC,bei der sich der Federweg von 90 bis 130mm on the fly verstellen lässt. Gebremst wird das Bike vorn und hinten durch Magura Louise Scheibenbremsen. Ein Highlight ist die robuste Rohloff-Getriebenabe.
Top-Rad mit Top-Teilen!


----------



## gm99 (7. Mai 2012)

Weshalb verkaufst du das Ding?
Vorteile/Nachteile?

Möchte mir gerne ein Fully mit Rohloff zulegen daher was kostet es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

